# Whats this worth



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Picked this up from a auction


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

wyrickmech said:


> Picked this up from a auction


here is pict sorry


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> here is pict sorry


Are these for fire suppression? The pics aren't clear on my phone


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

What brand of grooved fittings? Victaulic, Gruvlok, Smith-Cooper?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Are these for fire suppression? The pics aren't clear on my phone


 the gaskets are rated for heating and cooling


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> What brand of grooved fittings? Victaulic, Gruvlok, Smith-Cooper?


 most are gruvlok the blue nipples are zurn stub out nipples for wall hung stools


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ah I can see it now sorta. Nice buy


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Ah I can see it now sorta. Nice buy


 I gave 215.00 for all of it I was trying to figure out what it was worth. There is 98 3 in couplings,58 4in couplings and 20 6in. The fittings I have not counted yet but I think I will come out ok.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I think you got an awesome deal. I don't have access to my pricing sheets right now but a 3" gruvlok coupling is going for $31.50 each on eBay (which is way high). I bought an eyewash almost like what you have in the picture for $297.00 last week.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dannyoung85 said:


> I think you got an awesome deal. I don't have access to my pricing sheets right now but a 3" gruvlok coupling is going for $31.50 each on eBay (which is way high). I bought an eyewash almost like what you have in the picture for $297.00 last week.


 there is three 6in 90s and a butt load of mech tees. I know the tees go for a average of 30 dollars a piece. Just the three 90s would be more than I payed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My back hurts looking at those pics.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> My back hurts looking at those pics.


you would have got a good laugh if would have seen the truck. There is also a hydro pump that I may buy later for fifty or so.


----------

